# Girl named Aylin



## FlyingBird

How would you translate sentences below,just literally please 

-Girl named aylin *(kız adlı aylin)*
-Girl with name aylin *(kız ile adı aylin)
*
are translations in bold correct? 

şimdiden teşekkür ediyorum


----------



## boggiee

The girl named Aylin = Aylin adlı kız.
The girl named Aylin = the girl whose name is Aylin.

-I met *a girl named Aylin*. (*Aylin adlı/isimli bir kız* ile karşılaştım).

The answer is 'no' to both.


----------



## ancalimon

"Kız adlı Aylin" would mean : "(An) Aylin named girl" (An Aylin whose name is girl)


----------



## FlyingBird

ancalimon said:


> "Kız adlı Aylin" would mean : "(An) Aylin named girl" (An Aylin whose name is girl)


Thank you both.Really hard to make correct order for me


----------



## ancalimon

FlyingBird said:


> Thank you both.Really hard to make correct order for me



Don't worry. You are doing great!


----------



## Gemmenita

FlyingBird said:


> How would you translate sentences below,just literally please
> 
> -Girl named aylin *(kız adlı aylin)*
> -Girl with name aylin *(kız ile adı aylin)
> *
> are translations in bold correct?
> 
> şimdiden teşekkür ediyorum



And also other options:

-Girl named *A*ylin= Aylin denilen kız.
-Girl with name *A*ylin *= *Aylin adında bir kız.

p.s._ denilmek = to be called, to be named_


----------



## elroy

Does anyone know why "Aylin" doesn't obey vowel harmony?
As far as I can tell, it's a native Turkish name, with "ay" being the Turkish word for "moon."  It seems that the meaning of the whole name is "moon halo," but I haven't found anything suggesting that "lin" means "halo" (one dictionary says it means "flax").  
So what's the deal with "lin" and why does it block vowel harmony?


----------



## Rallino

I don't know its etymology, but we have native words that don't obey the harmony: anne, elma, hangi, hani, dahi, kardeş, and a few more maybe.


----------



## Torontal

elroy said:


> Does anyone know why "Aylin" doesn't obey vowel harmony?
> As far as I can tell, it's a native Turkish name, with "ay" being the Turkish word for "moon."  It seems that the meaning of the whole name is "moon halo," but I haven't found anything suggesting that "lin" means "halo" (one dictionary says it means "flax").
> So what's the deal with "lin" and why does it block vowel harmony?



I suspect _lin_ is from Arabic لين _softness, tenderness,_ so it is a compound of a Turkish and an Arabic word (like _Aynur_, _moonlight_), that is why vowel harmony doesn't apply to it.


----------

